# Reconstitute GHRP-6



## Big Dawg (Jan 9, 2011)

Just want to make sure I am doing this right!!!

I have a 5mg vial of powder(peptide consentrate) I take 1cc of sodium chloride, once it is mixed up, I will ad this to the 9ml of BS water and this will yeild my 5000mcg of solution?????


----------



## David Fasnacht (Jan 9, 2011)

*Peptid*



big dawg said:


> just want to make sure i am doing this right!!!
> 
> I have a 5mg vial of powder(peptide consentrate) i take 1cc of sodium chloride, once it is mixed up, i will ad this to the 9ml of bs water and this will yeild my 5000mcg of solution?????


 i think thats wrong i do 5 cc of bac stat water and i used a calculator for mixing peptides should yeild 1000ius a cc so 5 cc of bac water you get 5000 ius of ghrp-6


----------



## David Fasnacht (Jan 9, 2011)

*pepTIDES*



david fasnacht said:


> i think thats wrong i do 5 cc of bac stat water and i used a calculator for mixing peptides should yeild 1000ius a cc so 5 cc of bac water you get 5000 ius of ghrp-6


 their is a mixing calculator look up peptide calculator  or peptide mixing calculator


----------



## Big Dawg (Jan 9, 2011)

> their is a mixing calculator look up peptide calculator or peptide mixing calculator


 
Thanks


----------



## David Fasnacht (Jan 9, 2011)

*Peptides*



big dawg said:


> thanks


 usinf ghrp-6 and cjc 1295 hungry as hell wicked dreams  dont dream much but have been on about 60 days now works good


----------



## Big Dawg (Jan 9, 2011)

> usinf ghrp-6 and cjc 1295 hungry as hell wicked dreams dont dream much but have been on about 60 days now works good


Great to hear. How many mcg of GHRP-6 are you running daily?


----------



## David Fasnacht (Jan 9, 2011)

*Peptid*



big dawg said:


> great to hear. How many mcg of ghrp-6 are you running daily?


400 of the ghrp 6 and 4oo of the cjc- 1295 are u in the usa and if so where are you geting your peps?


----------



## Big Dawg (Jan 9, 2011)

> 400 of the ghrp 6 and 4oo of the cjc- 1295 are u in the usa and if so where are you geting your peps?


 
Yes I am in the USA.. I got my research chems from one of the sponsors hear..


----------



## David Fasnacht (Jan 9, 2011)

no sources


----------



## Kagigi (Jan 17, 2011)

The  idea is not to add too much dilution. Typical rule of thumb is to add  0.5mL of BW to 1mg of Peptide.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 17, 2011)

Mix it with 2ml, then every 10th will be 250mcg. I dose 250am, then 250 post workout. Goodluck

-T


----------



## Myosin10 (Jan 17, 2011)

1mL=1cc=100 insulin units
1mg=1000mcg

with 5mg of powder mix in 2mL of Bacteriostatic Water and you will have 250mcg for every 10 IU.


----------



## stylus187 (Jan 19, 2011)

Big Dawg said:


> Just want to make sure I am doing this right!!!
> 
> I have a 5mg vial of powder(peptide consentrate) I take 1cc of sodium chloride, once it is mixed up, I will ad this to the 9ml of BS water and this will yeild my 5000mcg of solution?????


 1ml of bac wtr to 2mg of any ghrp= 2000mgs, so 2.5ml of bac wtr or sod. chl. to 5mgs of any ghrp= 5000mgs.


----------



## stylus187 (Jan 19, 2011)

David Fasnacht said:


> 400 of the ghrp 6 and 4oo of the cjc- 1295 are u in the usa and if so where are you geting your peps?


I had bad joint pain, and water retention in my wrists, and elbows, at dosing this high. I went to a protocol of 100mcgs of both ghrp-6 and mod grf1-29 2x per day. I felt way better when i lowered my dose. Im not saying 400mgs daily is to high, it was just to high for me is all. Ive switched to Ipamorelin, due to less cortisol and prolactin,I can also control my hunger due to the switch. My results feel "cleaner" since I switched from ghrp-6 to Ipamorelin.


----------

